# Sherb is crafting a wooden bookshelf



## sheepyton (May 7, 2020)

I know there are a ton of people who are interested in getting this DIY, so I will be opening my gates. I'm going to be collecting info here, but please comment here to let me know that you have filled it out!


----------



## Karlexus (May 7, 2020)

Hi, I would like to visit, I've filled out the form.


----------



## analytic (May 7, 2020)

filled ! <3


----------



## jynxy87 (May 7, 2020)

Would love to come, form has been submitted


----------



## HannahLou (May 7, 2020)

I submitted the form


----------



## xchristy (May 7, 2020)

Hi I submitted a form also!


----------



## drakeotomy (May 7, 2020)

Filled out!


----------



## kewpiecorgi (May 7, 2020)

Form complete!


----------



## LadyCheshire (May 7, 2020)

I've filled the form! Thanks in advance!


----------



## klpierce17 (May 7, 2020)

Me please. Form complete.


----------



## alias (May 7, 2020)

Oh my gosh!! I would love in, please <33 Form sent!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 7, 2020)

If this is still happening I’d love to come! Form is filled out


----------



## lxjshrss (May 7, 2020)

Would like to stop by if Sherb's still crafting. Filled out the form, too!


----------



## zetapsicq (May 7, 2020)

Love to visit. Filled out the form.


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 7, 2020)

Filled out the form!


----------



## Miele (May 7, 2020)

Filled out the form


----------



## Glittermist (May 7, 2020)

hi, i'd love to visit! I filled out the form


----------



## iovis (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to visit! I filled it the form


----------

